# Mites in cricket box



## Rudythespider (Sep 29, 2015)

I know this message has probably been asked so much but would appreciate some help.

I noticed some very tiny white mites in my cricket box lastnight. I had wiped away afew of what I could see and moved the box into a cold room for the night, there isn't aload of them yet but when checking the crickets they looked clean.
I have noticed them on the glass walls of the tank but can't see them anywhere else and I could see any on the lid. I wanted to know should I be worried or could that actually be helper mites before I release the crickets and buy a new cricket box plus crickets.


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

These could, and seem most likely to, be flour or grain mites. These won't, I don't think, harm the crickets or your lizard(?). They are attracted if you have slightly moist cereal substrate/food for your geckos and will die out if kept dry and hot. So my advice at the moment would be to remove the crickets to another tub and keep humidity to a minimum. Only offer enough veg/fruit for them to eat in one sitting also remove any dead crickets as soon as you see them.

Keep it dry and they will go and hopefully won't come back.



Gavin.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

gavgav04 said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> These could, and seem most likely to, be flour or grain mites. These won't, I don't think, harm the crickets or your lizard(?). They are attracted if you have slightly moist cereal substrate/food for your geckos and will die out if kept dry and hot. So my advice at the moment would be to remove the crickets to another tub and keep humidity to a minimum. Only offer enough veg/fruit for them to eat in one sitting also remove any dead crickets as soon as you see them.
> 
> ...


I'd agree .... We got some of those black grain mites in a bag of porridge from a well known supermarket ... not too long ago


----------

